# Need Help, going back to Bangalore



## gxsaurav (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, it seems my days in Delhi over now. I have got a high paying job in Bangalore in Sourcebits Technologies for UI & UX designing. I will be designing UI for Apple Mac & iPhone applications  (yeah yeah, making the enemy look good).

My Office is in Rajaji Nagar, anyone familier with this area? I have found a P.G there but with 3 boys sharing which is crowded so I m open for other options. My date of joining is October 10th while I will be reaching Bangalore on October 5th. I need the phone number of you guys living close to this area, if you are living on rent then let me know & I will try to live there on rent.

Unlike Delhi, I will have my bike in Bangalore within 1st week of landing there so at least this time commutation won't be a problem. 

So, how much has bangalore changed? What should I keep in mind if I am coming to bangalore now?


----------



## karmanya (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol. 
Wel, I haven't been to bangalore much, but in my experience, transportation is always a problem, even with your personal vehicle.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 26, 2008)

karmanya said:


> transportation is always a problem, even with your personal vehicle.


What transportation problem?


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

LOOOL! gx_saurav designing UI for Apple products! Ab yahi dekhna baaki reh gaya tha.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Well, it seems my days in Delhi over now. I have got a high paying job in Bangalore in Sourcebits Technologies for UI & UX designing. I will be designing UI for Apple Mac & iPhone applications  (yeah yeah, making the enemy look good).



Finally  ! LOL !!!!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> LOOOL! gx_saurav designing UI for Apple products! Ab yahi dekhna baaki reh gaya tha.



+1 .... Saurav , yeh kya kiya yaar !


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2008)

are yaar, it's just a job...& a reason to switch to bangalore & get free iPod Touch from Company ( which I will sell to buy Nokia N79 or HTC Touch Diamond ) 

The company saw my work of Windows & gave me job for Apple. I might also get a Macbook (will wipe the HD to install Vista). 

Help me with the quaries, any from near Rajaji Nagar?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ Hey, If your office is in Rajaji Nagar, The best place for you to live at is Malleswaram or Seshadripuram. They are costly areas but great localities to live in.

You can check Sulekha or Ad-Mag for house or PG.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2008)

I m planning to live in a P.G for the first 2 or 3 months & then move to a rented apartment after finding some roommates. 

At what price do U think I can find a P.G in these areas?


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> get free iPod Touch from Company ( which I will sell to buy Nokia N79 or HTC Touch Diamond )
> 
> The company saw my work of Windows & gave me job for Apple. I might also get a Macbook (will wipe the HD to install Vista).



you sure have some evil plans 

Congrats for the job.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I m planning to live in a P.G for the first 2 or 3 months & then move to a rented apartment after finding some roommates.
> 
> At what price do U think I can find a P.G in these areas?




Not sure about PG's in that locality. For PG, you can even check at Rajaji Nagar itself.

You can get a P.G. for 2.5k per month (without food) to 5k and 6k.

All depends on how you need.

If you want a no sharing or two shared room, you may need to pay around 3.5k-5k depending on facilities.

Check with your new employer if they have any references as that would mean that you will get a PG near to office.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome to Bangalore 
About that wiping macbook part, you might need to use it for developing apps 

Anyway, in rajajinagar, which block do you work in ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2008)

MHG knows Rajajinagar in and out...
lives around there.......


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 27, 2008)

I lived in rajajinagar for 8 years  

Anyway its nice to know that you are moving to Bangalore soon


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys. 

@Gautam 

i m in Metro right now so don't have the address with me. U can check at the employer's site sourcebits.com. Let me know if U live close to it.

I m willing to pay upto 5k for P.G provided it is 2 sharing with bed, cupboard & provision to keep my workstation. Is that possible in Rajajinagar? What is the cost of living in that area? North indian cousine is prefered but not a must in food


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey GX, you decided to take up the job!? Good  Welcome to Bangalore  There seem to be few PGs out there in Rajajinagar, but I'm not sure about the cost. There are lot of PGs in Banashankari and Jayanagar, but it's not worth staying there 'coz the commute is long and tiring.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> There are lot of PGs in Banashankari and Jayanagar, but it's not worth staying there 'coz the commute is long and tiring.


its not fesiable to stay in Banashankari or Jayanagar. 

@GX: I Will checkout of there is any available in that area as I have a couple of friends staying there. will let you know.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 27, 2008)

Gx using a mac.
This proves all the logic & personnel preference is set aside when it Comes to earning your bread & butter.

Anyways, Congrats for new job!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2008)

> @GX: I Will checkout of there is any available in that area as I have a couple of friends staying there. will let you know.



Thanks, much appreciated.



> Gx using a mac



Nope. I have to make UI designs for applications of Mac OS X & iPhone but I will be working on a Vista PC or might be a Mac Pro with Vista cos I already told them that I m more comfortable with Vista then Mac OS X


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 28, 2008)

whee.. i live in Rajajinagar. Know someone who can guide in getting a PG. Will tell you gx, after talkin to him  Even though its a bit costly, the area is good.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 28, 2008)

ok, like I said my budget for a P.G for 5k if it is double sharing & they provide cot & cupboard etc. P.M me your phone number, I will be in contact.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 4, 2008)

I M in Bangalore Rajdhani express right now, will be reaching Bangalore tomorrow morning. Abhishek here has helped me quite a lot, I hope we r able to go for PG search together. 

I M going to stay close to Oasis Mall. Anyone living close to oasis mall


----------



## R2K (Oct 4, 2008)

what salary does Sourcebits Technologies offer for UI designer..


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a secret 

By the way, which SIM should I use in Bangalore? Since Idea suited me best in Delhi I need some thing like that only. I need to know whether is a problem in using Opera Mini with Vodafone or Airtel


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope there is no problem using operamini with airtel with mobile office service activated
i use it on airtel it's very good browser for phones


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

Sim in Bangalore ? Guys here prefer Airtel and BSNL usually.

As for Rajajinagar, I used to attend classes there. And I still visit the area often, around 4 days a week. Its obvious I know the place well.

I have no idea honestly about PG there, but yes, when you can rent a 3 bedroom house for under 15K per month, I doubt you will have difficulty in finding PG for under 5K.

As for food, I had the same issue when I migrated from Ahmedabad, but bangalore food is AWSSOME. The best compared to any other place, north or south. Its just perfect.


----------



## R2K (Oct 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That's a secret



why??????

any reason...........

i was just curious about that career........and its prospects


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2008)

I inquired here, Vodafone here suits me better. I can buy a new Vodafone SIM for Rs 100, then Rs 194 recharge which will give me 2 years validity & Rs 100 talk time. Now, I can buy a Monthly Bonus card of Rs 69 which is like this...

*img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20659271gz1.jpg*img362.imageshack.us/img362/5663/20659271gz1.jpg

this suits me like Idea used to in Delhi. Now, how is Vodafone GPRS in Bangalore? I hope it won't stop me from using Opera Mini in my K750i & later in Opera Mobile in some other phone, & won't restrict me in browsing only WAP sites.


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2008)

Macs for designing MS ads and now you designing stuff for Apple. What has the world come to.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2008)

^^ LOL  

@GX : Welcome to Bangalore.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I inquired here, Vodafone here suits me better. I can buy a new Vodafone SIM for Rs 100, then Rs 194 recharge which will give me 2 years validity & Rs 100 talk time. Now, I can buy a Monthly Bonus card of Rs 69 which is like this...
> 
> *img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20659271gz1.jpg*img362.imageshack.us/img362/5663/20659271gz1.jpg
> 
> this suits me like Idea used to in Delhi. Now, how is Vodafone GPRS in Bangalore? I hope it won't stop me from using Opera Mini in my K750i & later in Opera Mobile in some other phone, & won't restrict me in browsing only WAP sites.



Vodafone GPRS/EDGE is the best here. Airtel's is pathetic.

If you are ready for postpaid, there is a plan. 
Pay Rs. 999. No rental at all for rest of your life. call charges too are pretty good.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ what are the charges for GPRS/EDGE in that plan?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2008)

iMav said:


> Macs for designing MS ads and now you designing stuff for Apple. What has the world come to.



It's all due to depression in economy. 

I bought Vodafone SIM from Vodafone store today.The plans suit me well.

1) I bought SIM for Rs 100 with Rs 194 recharge so I got 2 years validity & Rs I00 talktime

2) I did a recharge of Rs 402 to get full talk time on it. 

3) A bonus card of Rs 69 as shown in my previous post. STD SMS at 50p is a steal for me. In Delhi, I used to get 50 SMS in Rs 29 but now I get 58 SMS in Rs 29 with Vodafone . Since 80% of my SMS & Calls are STD, it is a boon to me like Idea was in Delhi


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2008)

I have postpaid connection and I used to pay Rs.500 for EDGE connecting to a pc. max limit is 500Mb.

Plan detail:

Name: Lifetime

Membership fee: 500

Monthly rental : 0

Local call to any phone/mobile: 80paise
STD to any phone/mobile: 1.30 rupees
Local SMS: 1re
national SMS: 2re


----------



## RCuber (Oct 6, 2008)

@GX: are you sure you get 50MB as free? 

@desiibond: is there any other cheaper plans for post paid?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2008)

*vodafone.in/Documents/PDFs/talkplans/talkplans_kar.pdf


----------



## knight17 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Man, tell us about your accomodation. I am also in Bangalore, but am in Indiranagar.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 7, 2008)

@desiibond Thanks


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 7, 2008)

Woha, having a hard time finding a PG here close to my office. I contacted my office people today & he told me to come there tomorrow, they might be able to help me. 

Today I was roaming in Rajaji Nagar since 11 am to 6 pm looking for PGs anywhere I can find but now I have changed my preference. Looks like I can't limit myself to just a PG so I am also looking for rented apartment. Food I will manage on my own cos I can survive on hotel food if tiffin isn't available. Charan called me up & thanks for his help for giving me contact number of his friend who is leaving his home.

I had a problem with paying high advance money for rented apartment, but I don't have a problem on it now.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ Did you speak to my friend? Hope you got the required information from him. 

And BTW you can count on me for cheap Outstation SMS  and I have put someone on work for the J2ME application you havd requested


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, GPRS is not a viable option in Bangalore. GX, you can try getting an EVDO connection. It works out cheaper, if you need an unlimited connection.


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey GX,for internet you can try Tata's Plug 2 Surf USB modem.
 I have one which i dont need anymore.If you want i can sell it to you.

It also has unlimited plan for Rs.1099 per month


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Woha, having a hard time finding a PG here close to my office. I contacted my office people today & he told me to come there tomorrow, they might be able to help me.
> 
> Today I was roaming in Rajaji Nagar since 11 am to 6 pm looking for PGs anywhere I can find but now I have changed my preference. Looks like I can't limit myself to just a PG so I am also looking for rented apartment. Food I will manage on my own cos I can survive on hotel food if tiffin isn't available. Charan called me up & thanks for his help for giving me contact number of his friend who is leaving his home.
> 
> ...



Best way is to move to postpaid and subscribe to EDGE. 

Service: Vodafone Mobile Connect

Monthly Rental: Rs.499/-
Data limit: 500MB
Additional : 5p/10KB

Monthly Rental : 0
Data charges: 5p/10KB

Monthly Rental : 699/-
Data limit: 1Gb
Additional : 5p/10KB

You can browser net from you PC too.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2008)

See, I have 7 requirements in life. Food, cloths, Home. Computer, Internet, Mobile Phone & flirting. If all these are fullfilled then I can live anywhere.

Today I got a PG. It is in Rajaji Nagar 5th block. Diamond Villa at 18c Main. I m paying Rs 6k for a single sharing room which isn't that big for 2 people so I took it as single sharing. I wll get breakfast & dinner which is north Indian. There is Laundry Service near by so Laundry won't be a problem either. There are 2 hotels where I can have food if PG's food isn't that good. This PG is 2km away from my office. I will live here for 6 months or so & then move to some rented appartment once I have the idea of this area. They are giving me a study table, an iron cupboard & bed. Although, I will bring my own Cupboard too as well as buy a designer chair as I won't use that plastic chairs anymore. Saw some of these in staples Koramangla today, a designer's heaven (& also a geeks) 

Cloths I already have 

Computer I will get delievered soon once I move it on 18 October. 

Now the 2 requirments, Internet & Phone. I m using Vodaphone prepaid & I want to use GPRS to browse normal websites like orkut etc & not just WAP. I can pay per KB easily, that won't be a problem but don't seem to find something without monthly rentel. Can we browser normal websites using Opera Mini using Vodafone Live? Is Hutch World available here, cos in Prepaid VOdafone mobile connect will cost me Rs 250 every month + additional charges ar 5p for 10 kb. This will be too costly to browse anything in Mobile Phone or I can go for Unltd EDGE in postpaid for RS 899 which I can connect to my computer too but I will loose the good call rates I get with Vodafone here.

I inquired Airtel, Rs 400 I will get unlimited EDGE in phone but then there call rates don't suit me. They are too high.

Can U guys tell me all the GPRS plans availalbe in Vodafone Prepaid which I can use to browse all sites....the customar care center guys say something else while the Vodafone store guys say something else.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2008)

Why don't you get BSNL EVDO data card?
Rs.550/- per month and its unlimited



Everything About BSNL EvDO Data Card(Shameless self Publicity(SSh)


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2008)

Charan already told me about your site , I will look into that after 18 October once I move in the PG & get my computer delivered in Bangalore. Right now I am concentrating only on GPRS for browsing in Mobile phone.

I calculated. In Delhi with Idea, I had to pay Rs 1 everyday & then 1p for 1kb. My monthly usage in only phone used to be about 30 MB. So this way I used to pay Rs 330 every month for 30 MB. In case of Vodafone mobile connect I will pay Rs 250 rental & in Rs 80, I can get 16 MB but if I pay Rs 499, I can get 500 MB Data limit which is more then enough. However this is something I won't need till I buy a symbian phone (K750i only has Opera Mini) as with N82/N79 I will need 500 MB for nevigating using GPS & Nokia Maps, so then it makes sense.

I can also opt for unlimited EDGE at Rs 899 with Vodafone prepaid which I can use in Computer as well as phone but again, this is useless till I buy a new phone.

I m going to inquire about Vodafone Live & Hutch World service on Friday in Vodafone store. If there is a plan in Prepaid in which I don't have to pay any rental but just the usage charges like 10p for 10kb & I can open any website using Opera Mini or Opera Mobile then I will definately opt for it cos Vodafone Call rates suit me a lot


----------



## iMav (Oct 9, 2008)

Abey chindi! Lena hai toh le nahi toh phoot. Kabse pakka raha hai.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Charan already told me about your site


Actually I was reffering to Giga's Site www.bsnlevdoclub.com , Though I knew Gaurish had posted info abt EVDO, but I didnt tell you abt it (sorry abt that Gaurish hope you will understand that  ) . Giga also runs a forum dedicated to EVDO www.bsnlevdoclub.com/forum

Just use a cheap basic GPRS plan for your mobile (if unavoidable) and use EVDO for your computer.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2008)

What is the speed we get in EVDO?

Guys, something happened . I was looking for good plans & just came to a cyber cafe. While googling I found info about Hutch_GPRS & using those settings I am able to browse any site in Opera Mini for free.

That solves my GPRS problem for the time being. I will let you know about what connections are available in the PG so that I can get help in deciding which one to opt for.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, where can I find a Sony Ericsson Service enter in Bangalore? I need to get my SE K750i repaired


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Hey, where can I find a Sony Ericsson Service enter in Bangalore? I need to get my SE K750i repaired


No Offence
But why you always search for SE service center?
In delhi thread, you were doing the same & now here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=889303&highlight=Sony+Ericsson#post889303


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> No Offence
> But why you always search for SE service center?
> In delhi thread, you were doing the same & now here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=889303&highlight=Sony+Ericsson#post889303



^^ lol.

You can find one in Koramangala beside Bethany School in front of Namdhari Fresh.

Off topic (can't hold myself back) :- Dude from wherever you are landing, all the best for Bangalore. The city is suffocating. Laws are draconian. Auto_wallas_ are cheats! Govts. and _Babus_ have successfully $crewed this once cool & happening town. In short, now, the city $ucks big time!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 13, 2008)

in jaynagar 4th block. SE service center.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> ^^ lol.
> 
> You can find one in Koramangala beside Bethany School in front of Namdhari Fresh.
> 
> Off topic (can't hold myself back) :- Dude from wherever you are landing, all the best for Bangalore. The city is suffocating. Laws are draconian. Auto_wallas_ are cheats! Govts. and _Babus_ have successfully $crewed this once cool & happening town. In short, now, the city $ucks big time!!!



still it's lot better than chennai/hyderabad/mumbai/kolkata.

I went to HYD recently. Was on hyd streets for an hour and got headache. very noisy and extremely polluted. thanks to bangalore's greenery. It's certainly saving million lives.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 13, 2008)

the SE Service Center close to my home didn't had parts for my K750i so I will go to Sigma Mall's store in some days. problem is that I don't have a spare phone to use in the time being.

Today was officially my first day, will right about it once I reach home.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool.. Hope you had fun in office


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, it's been only 2 days here & I guess I will have to change the way I look at UI Design & the world.

Yesterday my boss gave me quite a good lecture in the night which actually made me thinking, how good M I in Photoshop & Illustrator (2 integral parts of UI designing). Since I am now working for Web 2.0 designs & Mac Platform, I have to change the way I used to look at designs while working with Windows or previously. he told me that I need to com up with something unique & radical which is true cos while working for WPF, I limited myself to only one theme of Microsoft but Mac world is different, so is Web 2.0. 

I questioned myself as where do I fit. An Icon designer which i started my career as (I hope the super old members will remember it). A UI Designer who decides how the User Interaction will happen in an application or webpage or a Look & Feel designer. So far, I have been doing all.

My colleagues have have been making great icons etc for Mac using Illustrator & Photoshop but I lost touch of Illustrator due to 3Ds Max as making a 2D drawing is easier for me to create in 3ds Max then Illustrator, specially cos in 3ds Max, I don't have to work with a perspective in mind, the camera does it for me. This is the reason I left Illustrator long back cos 3Ds Max gave me a 3D view at creating icons.

My Boss yesterday told me to make the Icon of Coda, as a test of my skills. U know what, I wasn't able to do it. I just couldn't think of how to do it in Photoshop & Illustrator, but then something struck my mind. I thought about making the same icon in 3Ds Max's 2D Plane & I was able to make the leaf shape in no time (All in mind though). Then comes the texturing part in which I agree that creating a texture in photoshop is tough for me, then using the burn tool to darken it to emulate shadow effect, but I again thought of making it in 3D Max & I found it can easily be made using Procedural textures in Material Editor of 3ds Max & then a simple light source & render as 2D will do the trick.

If you are designing components for UI & UX, U need to have a drawing tool & one painting tool. People usually prefer Illustrator to make the drawing which is good, but I find 3Ds Max to create the same 2D shapes & then photoshop to paint accordingly. I hands are just more set in 3ds Max for drawing then Illustrator.

Tomorrow I m going to talk to my new boss, after a long time someone has inspired me to think out of the box again & I will tell him what I fit in. If it is UI component designs, then I need 3ds max & Photoshop. These are the only 2 tools I will ever need to design UI now. Illustrator is just not for me as it will take me long time to learn it & give me less control compared to 3ds max. 

When it comes to creating textures for 2d designs, I can make them in Genetica & bring to 3ds Max. I can even render as 2D or Cell shaded.

I will have to revise 50% things again. Since my WPF portfolio is arleady good enough, i am going to shelf it for a while & going to learn Photoshop basics again, bought Photoshop CS3 Bible today & a book for NURBS curves modeling in 3Ds Max.

Oh! by the way, I have changed my prespective & gone back to where I started, thinking different from the rest. I m still a Winboy  as the only thing good about Mac is UI & nothing else, the backend sux big time (try making an app for Mac & U will know. They don't even provide interface icons). This means soon, I might be the only guy sitting in the Mac department with a PC running Vista & designing,


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm coming soon...may be


----------



## hullap (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice,
Good luck


----------

